# Korb erstellen oder Tutorial



## Alaniak (8. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin grad dabei mich in Illustrator (CS3) einzulernen. Jetzt versuche ich schon einige Zeit verzweifelt einen Korb zu erstellen. So in die Richtung "Ostereier-Korb", etwa in die Richtung:
Illustrator Korb
Muss aber nicht ganz so detailiert sein.  Weiß aber nicht wie ich das anstellen soll, dass das einigermaßen aussieht. Kann mir da jemand vielleicht ein paar Tips geben oder weiß jemand sogar ein Tutorial dazu? Hab bisher leider nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. März 2010)

Hi,
na da hast du dir ja was schweres für de nAnfang razsgesucht.
Also um so einen Korb zu machen müßtest du jedes Element einzeln anfertigen und dann eben anordnen.
Du fängst an die Außenform mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzuzeichenen und dann füllst du die Form erstmal mit einer Grundfarbe. Als nächstes zeichnest du dir die Schattierung, auch wieder mit dem Zeichenwerkzeug. Damit die SChattierung und das Außenelement eine schließende Kante haben subtrahierst du die Außenform von deiner Schattierung. Nicht vergessen die Außenform zu kopieren und wieder hinten einzufügen. Nun kannst du die Außenform noch mit einem Verlauf füllen, so wei es in deiner Vorlage auch gemacht wurde.
Un das Ganze mußt du nun für alle Elemente machen. Einige Verläufe in dem Korb wurden wohl auch mit dem Verlaufsgitter gemacht. Aber dafür benötigt man etwas übung und Erfahrung wie das Tool reagiert.
Das Ganze kannst du jetzt auch etwas einfacher machen in dem du dir erstmal eine Grundform des ganzen Korbes erstellst und dir dann das Geflecht über Farbflächen realisierst.
Aber Grundsätzlich ist für alles in Illustrator das Pfadwerkzeug dein Freund .

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (9. März 2010)

Mitunter könnte das Angleichen-Werkzeug an manchen Stellen auch recht hilfreich werden.


----------

